# Beautiful Elephant ear from Petco



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Thebetta queen here! after so long XD (Just started school up again) And I have a new fish that I couldn't just leave there on a bottom shelf, Meet ********! (His lips are a light blue! c: )

He's a dark blue/ purple with white tips and 'ears' and like his name implies, blue lips. I can't put a picture up yet because I need to find my cam; unless someone knows how to use the webcam to take photos!


I hope you don't mind for now ^^;


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for the second post DX But here are the photos!
http://i45.tinypic.com/15wji89.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/18iqkn.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/23scd4w.jpg

This tank will not be his forever home; I just need to save up money for a better tank <3


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

titusthebetta said:


> He's so pretty!



Thank you so much! ;w; I couldn't give him up...The poor thing's cup was disgusting DX Petco is starting to sell all types of bettas...I felt so sorry for some females...I might go back and get them for the 25 gallon; they are having a sale..

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooooooh the cuteness!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow I'm in love with him!! Those ********! lol


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

He is so handsome! Awww congrats!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does he have a hard time swimming that is common to EE and they are exoensive here 30.00$.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Thebettaqueen said:


> Thank you so much! ;w; I couldn't give him up...The poor thing's cup was disgusting DX Petco is starting to sell all types of bettas...I felt so sorry for some females...I might go back and get them for the 25 gallon; they are having a sale..
> 
> Anyway, thanks again!


Sale?! Is it just your Petco? According to the local ads, our Petsmart is having the betta sale. If the Petco is, I have my eye on this boy that's there...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear mine is having a sale.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I might give them a call then to see. However, I think if I described the betta I wanted, they probably couldn't tell me if they still had him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I find elephant ears adorible but the cost 30.00$.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Isn't he adorable c:

@Laki: I fell in love with him the minute he caught my eye >3<

@titusthebetta: I dunno, depends if you're on the island or near the city c: I got this boy, but he wasn't in sale. The females are at my local petco.

@Choclatebetta: It might be all the petcos? o3o and no, he doesn't; but he does like to rest from time to time; he's a Half moon EE I do believe.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I find elephant ears adorible but the cost 30.00$.


I got mine for around 20$ Plus tax. D:


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

No betta sale at my Petco.  Guess I have to wait until next weekend to see if he's still there.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

titusthebetta said:


> No betta sale at my Petco.  Guess I have to wait until next weekend to see if he's still there.


Aww, I'm sorry D: I just went back to Petco and got the three females I had my eyes on when I got ********; they're doing fine in the 25 gallon. 

Goo luck! c:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thebettaqueen said:


> Isn't he adorable c:
> 
> @Laki: I fell in love with him the minute he caught my eye >3<
> 
> ...


 Guess you got a good one.


----------

